
I have a confession to make. It's... - jessaustin
https://www.facebook.com/yudkowsky/posts/10152335268099228
======
jessaustin
Huh... I was sure this would have been posted before; I just posted it to get
a quick link to the conversation.

~~~
sp332
Next time try the search box at the bottom of the page?

~~~
jessaustin
Probably not:

1\. HN Search is kind of a hassle to use effectively, especially as compared
to that handy bookmark.

2\. This doesn't seem to have been posted before. (If it has, then see point
1!)

~~~
sp332
HN's deduplication is fragile and doesn't work for submissions more than a
couple weeks old.

~~~
jessaustin
OK, if this is a dupe then please provide the link it dupes. (I do genuinely
want to see the previous commentary...) Or sockpuppet-downvote me again,
whatever.

~~~
dang
Assuming this wasn't posted anywhere other than Facebook, yours was its first
submission to HN.

If HN detects a duplicate, it sends you to the previous submission. However,
HN's duplicate detector is porous by design. We deliberately leave the door
open for reposts, if a story hasn't had significant attention yet, and ask
people not to exploit the loophole. This is so genuinely interesting articles
can have multiple cracks at the bat.

